# Certain sounds and noises..



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious to see what certain sounds or noises your V does or does not like? Axel does not like the sound of the vacume cleaner, and alway's seems very apprehensive around it, he also does not like the the smoke detector noise (but who does?) he seemed very sensitive to the annoying noise and actually whinned when it went off accidently the other day. Axel does love the sound of the hot air popcorn maker as it possibly means he may get a treat? And he also loves the sound of the garage door opening as it usually means mommy or daddy is coming home from work.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley does not like the vacuum cleaner either. She also hates the sound of my race car. We are working on getting her used to that but it will take some time. She loves the sound of the pantry door opening though because that means she is getting a treat.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I must have a wacky dog because Ruby LOVES the vacuum cleaner. She thinks it is a giant toy and runs around chasing it. It drives me crazy! She seems to have no fear to sounds...for a while I thought maybe she was deaf since nothing bothers her.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

With a cat who is deathly afraid of the vacuum cleaner, there was no way I was going to have Savannah afraid of it, too. She gets to eat a treat off of it every time it comes out of the closet, at least once while it is running, and then again before it goes back into the closet. Even with all that, she knows that treats come from the refrigerator or pantry, so while she is not afraid of the vacuum, she doesn't get excited about its presence, either.

She is afraid of the sounds from the garbage truck. She is not afraid of cars, trucks, trains, forklifts, manlifts, ATVs, riding lawnmowers, tractors, or motorcycles. Just the garbage truck. Regardless if she is inside or outside. We are working on it.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

It's always pleasant when the garbage truck comes at 5:30 in the morning and Kobi feels the need to bark at it. He has such a strange bark too. You can tell he's unsure of what he's barking at or why, but the barking makes him feel safer.


----------



## christine (Oct 19, 2010)

Our Vizsla is TERRIFIED of my husband's acoustic guitar. She will start shaking and try to climb into my lap every time she hears it. He doesn't bring it into the room with her any more but even if he's on a different floor behind closed doors, if she hears it, her tail goes between her legs and she comes running to me. She has the same reaction to the kids' kazoo. And thunder.


----------

